# Different snout lengths



## Hillybean (Jun 10, 2010)

Hey Everyone!

I have had my girl Flower for over a month now. I was going to adopt another female, but that fell through. I ended up buying a boy hedgie from a breeder, and have had him for almost two weeks now.

I have noticed that they have different snout sizes. She is an Apricot and has a bigger head, longer snout, and big nose. She is such a sweety, and I am totally in love with her.

He is a Dark Grey (guessing), and has a little head and short little snout and nose.

They area month apart in age..
The variety is just so weird, and I hadn't ever really noticed the difference till now.

I need to get pictures of him... 

Thanks!


----------



## CoxMD (Apr 30, 2010)

Just like people, there's variation in hedgehogs. We're always amazed at how many different shapes Basil can do depending on his mood. He does a bat face, a bear face, a klingon (grumpy!) face... It's endless.


----------



## zombiewoman (Sep 22, 2011)

I love the color of flower, did you get her in your area from a breeder?


----------



## Hillybean (Jun 10, 2010)

zombiewoman said:


> I love the color of flower, did you get her in your area from a breeder?


Yes,
he was located about an hour from me in Indiana. I am on his waiting list to get another apricot colored one. Believe it or not, he was actually have trouble placing the apricots because of their eyes.

Flower is such a sweet heart though, I am so lucky to have her.


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

Are they algerian or WB? Algerian hedgehogs tend to have a longer snout (as well as larger ears), so if your hedgehogs are one of each type, that would probably explain it. Even among the same types, though, there's some variation.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2012)

Quillo and Maizy is an algerian. and Quillo has a longer skinnier face and maizys is wider and shorter and she does have bigger ears. 

i think its also like people tho not every one looks the same.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Haha, I asked this question a while back, but no one replied. 

It makes sense that it kinda depends on WB or Algerian! I'm sure there's exceptions and everything, but it would be cool if the HHC color page would use that as a tentative way to discern if your hog is WB or Algerian.


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

Teddy Bear has a medium size snout, not too big, or not too short. He also has tiny, round ears... my friends hog has a short snout and pointy big ears, but he is a WB and Teddy is an Algerian


----------

